# Fertility



## Rose trustman (Aug 6, 2022)

Hi everyone,

So I’ll be honest, I’ve had poorly controlled diabetes for 15 years which of course I’m not proud of. I’ve started showing signs of neuropathy and have problems with my eyes.

I’ve recently done a carbohydrate course and am absolutely determined to changed my ways and bring my A1C into range. Particularly because me and my partner want to start trying for a baby. I know I need minimum of 6 months of controlled blood sugars before we start trying but being totally honest, I’m worried my past history of poor control has ruined my chances of falling pregnant anyway. Is this a myth? Is it harder for diabetics to fall pregnant if they been poorly controlled in the past?

Thanks in advance.

Rose


----------



## Inka (Aug 6, 2022)

I’ve never heard that @Rose trustman Even if there was a grain of truth in it, other things would have a far greater effect eg age. I wouldn’t worry about it personally. Focus on improving your HbA1C and look after yourself. Take the high dose folic acid - have you spoken to your team? There are often pre-conception clinics that can help you reduce your HbA1C.


----------



## Rose trustman (Aug 6, 2022)

Brilliant thank you- yes I’m booked into a pre conception clinic in October so I imagine will cover those things then!


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 9, 2022)

Yes, I have never heard of that being an issue. 

A lot of evidence promotes good health in all women in the few months before you start to try, it makes sense, pregancy and childrearing is the hardest task your body will complete, better to be in good health first.

Make sure you have loads of questions for your appointment, its for you


----------

